# Thinly veiled, 'I can hit a 60mm target at 10m' brag!



## RioRodent (May 18, 2020)

Has anyone else used and had issues with, AGS silicone spinner targets?

I bought a set of 4 on ebay and started with the larger one, shooting 8mm steel at 10m... the first 4 pics below show the condition after maybe 10 hits, the final pic is after two more hits.

Surely they should last longer than this?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all,nice shooting I haven’t seen one do that, it will be interesting to see if the other ones do that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good shooting!

I don't know the brand, but the orange ones I have suffered similar fates.

Microfiber seems to hold up much better.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome riorodent


----------



## RioRodent (May 18, 2020)

Tag said:


> First of all,nice shooting I haven't seen one do that, it will be interesting to see if the other ones do that. Thanks for sharing


I'm fairly sure the smaller ones will last longer!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't have any pics to show right now, but here's a good alternative. I used the bottle caps from some drink that were about 1.5" across. Drill/punch a hole in the edge and insert a short length of Paracord, leaving a loop outside and a couple of knots inside the cap. Then take a hot glue gun and fill it up. Set aside to dry. They withstand hundreds of shots. The plastic will eventually get shot off but the glue core will hang in there for a long time.

Now I use practice golf balls, but they have to be the Indesyruct-a-ball brand. A bag of 12 cost about $5 and that will last you a very long time.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I cut these out of the left-overs from my catchbox barrel. Used hole saws.

They hold up well!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think that age has a lot to do with those spinners. How long have they been sitting around. I've had em do just like yours. And I've had them last a good while. 
I'm with KawKan on the barrel spinners. When the plastic is fairly new they are almost indistructable.


----------



## RioRodent (May 18, 2020)

KawKan said:


> HDPE-targets.JPG
> 
> I cut these out of the left-overs from my catchbox barrel. Used hole saws.
> They hold up well!


No barrel to use, I made a wooden catch box, but it gave me the idea to use an old HDPE chopping board that I found found cluttering up a draw in the kitchen... It will probably turn it to be her favorite when she realizes it's gone!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea on fastening the spinners KawKan


----------

